# Thoughts anyone?



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Should I breed these two fish? Looking for galaxy koi and not "candy" coloring. Female has some deep yellow (and some days it looks orange) on hind quarters which concern me. Not for show, just high quality pet fish.....High quality because of my care


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Very pretty. I would for sure.


----------



## Mother Of Fish (Feb 11, 2021)

I would breed them LOL. I'd think you would get some good look'in fry. If you do decide to breed the pair and get a pref. female fry that looks like the parents your wanting to sell.. Umm... My b days coming up and I like to buy myself presents... PM me if it works out... 🙄🤪


----------



## Nuttavet (Feb 28, 2021)

Their baby will comes out gorgeous. LOL


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

It's up to you whether you want to breed them or not. I personally wouldn't because I don't love their forms, but that's just me. They both have very pretty colors though! 🙂


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> It's up to you whether you want to breed them or not. I personally wouldn't because I don't love their forms, but that's just me. They both have very pretty colors though! 🙂


Maybe I should have phrased the question differently. I am looking for galaxy koi and not "candy" koi. Since my female has yellow which sometimes looks orange color on her hind quarters (is that the appropriate term for fish?) I was asking for a general consensus. Maybe I should have done a poll but I really wanted feedback and not just a yes or no answer. Candy koi included the color yellow in the koi pattern. I am assuming they named it after candy corn.....Indjo informed me that yellow and red are on the same genetic line which helped my understanding. This is a forum and I thought I was creating a discussion for those who might have bred koi or have an understanding of koi genetics. I am not easily offended, can take constructive criticism and love discussions. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> It's up to you whether you want to breed them or not. I personally wouldn't because I don't love their forms, but that's just me. They both have very pretty colors though! 🙂


Hania 41806 - What about their form is a strong indicator for your opinion to not breed them? Asking to learn more, not to criticize. I have pet quality fish and I know it. I don't see many galaxy koi in my area so I would like to expand the interest in bettas in that type of color pattern in the halfmoon plakat. Thanks for your insight.


----------



## KekeTheBettaDoc (Dec 3, 2020)

Do you think you could provide some better quality pics? I have to agree with Hania they are lovely pet-quality fish but I would not breed due to form of the female, the male may work. If you could get pics of them flaring that would be great.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

MABetta said:


> Maybe I should have phrased the question differently. I am looking for galaxy koi and not "candy" koi. Since my female has yellow which sometimes looks orange color on her hind quarters (is that the appropriate term for fish?) I was asking for a general consensus. Maybe I should have done a poll but I really wanted feedback and not just a yes or no answer. Candy koi included the color yellow in the koi pattern. I am assuming they named it after candy corn.....Indjo informed me that yellow and red are on the same genetic line which helped my understanding. This is a forum and I thought I was creating a discussion for those who might have bred koi or have an understanding of koi genetics. I am not easily offended, can take constructive criticism and love discussions. Thanks for all your input.


I did not mean to attack you when I said I don't love their forms, I think their colors are beautiful but I don't know much about breeding for specific colors.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

MABetta said:


> Hania 41806 - What about their form is a strong indicator for your opinion to not breed them? Asking to learn more, not to criticize. I have pet quality fish and I know it. I don't see many galaxy koi in my area so I would like to expand the interest in bettas in that type of color pattern in the halfmoon plakat. Thanks for your insight.


I apologize for not explaining in my original response what I don't love about their forms.
They male has a 'weird' topline. In my personal opinion, I like fish with smooth curved toplines. your male has a very straight area in his topline that I just personally dont like. I'm not very sure about the female, but her topline looks very shallow and straight in the picture. I don't think their toplines are necessarily a _problem_ I just think smooth, curved, toplines look nice.

Like @KekeTheBettaDoc said though, some better quality pictures and maybe pictures of them flaring would be good.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Want me to move this to the Breeding section?

As with dogs, you want them to compliment each other. I would not breed our Group winning CH German Shorthaired Pointer to one bitch because she carried the same faults. The owners were quite ticked.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Hania41806 said:


> I did not mean to attack you when I said I don't love their forms, I think their colors are beautiful but I don't know much about breeding for specific colors.


I didn't feel attacked, I felt misunderstood and it was mostly my fault for how I phrased the question. I was focused on color.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I am asking honestly; not to be smart.

_Are_ there Koi genetics? .I understand they all carry the marble gene. Since marbles can take a year or more to change, how does a breeder know if he or she has a stable Koi or an unstable multi? Can spawn be predicted? Canine genetics I understand; Betta genetics swim right over my head. 

I do a lot of window shopping. I've noticed more and more Betta with extended ventral rays. So if you're wanting good form, too, I wouldn't breed as they both carry the same fault.

BTW, I love the male's colors and pattern.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Want me to move this to the Breeding section?
> 
> As with dogs, you want them to compliment each other. I would not breed our Group winning CH German Shorthaired Pointer to one bitch because she carried the same faults. The owners were quite ticked.


Russell, 
If you feel this discussion is best suited there, then please move it. 
I have forgotten what subtitle I originally posted it under. 
Do you feel they do not compliment each other? (Your opinion is fine with me, but could you elaborate?) What do you see either in form, color or whatever.....trying to understand) Thanks!



RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Want me to move this to the Breeding section?
> 
> As with dogs, you want them to compliment each other. I would not breed our Group winning CH German Shorthaired Pointer to one bitch because she carried the same faults. The owners were quite ticked.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I was just thinking you might find more people who've bred Koi in that section.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I am asking honestly; not to be smart.
> 
> _Are_ there Koi genetics? .I understand they all carry the marble gene. Since marbles can take a year or more to change, how does a breeder know if he or she has a stable Koi or an unstable multi? Can spawn be predicted? Canine genetics I understand; Betta genetics swim right over my head.
> 
> ...


I am sure there are some koi genetic rules or understandings but I bet most is thrown to the wind due to the marble gene. Spawns can't truly be predicted....I am a planner, I like to know the outcome, but I love a good mystery too. I am drawn to koi because of their coloring and uniqueness. I like the blocks of color and color combinations. Patriot (male fish) really checked all the boxes and the female jumped off the page when I viewed her on ebay. That white dragon scale is stunning. Regarding their ventrals; I thought Patriot's ventral was too long but Cali's (short for Calico) was closer to the right length, although still long.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I named one of my marbles "Random" because the way marbles wind up is so random. 

Extended rays have nothing to do with length of ventrals. Ventrals should flow to the end like a butter knife. The membrane (don't know what it's really called) stops but the ventral ray keeps on going. Do theses help? The black dragon has the sought ventrals. The other two have extended rays.


----------



## Hania41806 (Dec 10, 2020)

MABetta said:


> View attachment 1028122


ok, so I guess the first picture really made the fish wonky looking. This is a much better picture. He is beautiful


----------



## TripleK (Nov 16, 2020)

MABetta said:


> Russell,
> If you feel this discussion is best suited there, then please move it.
> I have forgotten what subtitle I originally posted it under.
> Do you feel they do not compliment each other? (Your opinion is fine with me, but could you elaborate?) What do you see either in form, color or whatever.....trying to understand) Thanks!


Can someone please tell me why my post was removed? I have no idea what I did wrong


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry, apparently the system failed to send you notice. For reasons of privacy, posting of anyone's personal information is not permitted. If a member posts his or her own personal contact information we will remove that, as well.


----------

